# HKS 570hp/600hp



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Goodmorning all,

Where can I get these HKS packages or are there alternatives?
My car is 473bhp standard I'm still looking for cobb AP and tuning parts to get a little bit more out of my standard car.

greets,


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

*GTC 650R*
GTC Titan exhaust
GTC Titan Y-pipe decat
AccessPORT with GTC custom tune
GTC Turbo outlets
GTC 80mm Intake
1000cc Injectors

HKS kits are way out of date.


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

enshiu said:


> Goodmorning all,
> 
> Where can I get these HKS packages or are there alternatives?
> My car is 473bhp standard I'm still looking for cobb AP and tuning parts to get a little bit more out of my standard car.
> ...


Speak to Kevan Kemp at seven valley motorsport he'll sort you out.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

enshiu said:


> Goodmorning all,
> 
> Where can I get these HKS packages or are there alternatives?
> My car is 473bhp standard I'm still looking for cobb AP and tuning parts to get a little bit more out of my standard car.
> ...


Hi we do the HKS kits, if your in Japan we can just ship locally to you anyway 

:wavey:

If not, then can post it International:wavey:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

matty32 said:


> Hi we do the HKS kits, if your in Japan we can just ship locally to you anyway
> 
> :wavey:
> 
> If not, then can post it International:wavey:


Matty, Thanks for your reply.

How much are these kits?

do you also have instructions with the kits?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

sent you a PM as we are in Fuji District so


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

robsm said:


> *GTC 650R*
> GTC Titan exhaust
> GTC Titan Y-pipe decat
> AccessPORT with GTC custom tune
> ...


how much for these parts?


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't know, ask [email protected]

The HKS kit will be a lot more, install will for sure if you have to fit actuators.


----------



## paparazzi (Oct 10, 2009)

Enshiu, IMHO the GT570 and GT600 kits are rather obsolete now. the COBB offers a much more elegant solution to boost control than the EVC (which comes with the HKS kits) and allows the ability for boost to be gear dependent, rpm and throttle position dependent (HKS only offers the latter 2)

Additionally reinforced actuators are no longer necessary and only complicate the tuning process.

Depending on emissions I would do the following mods:

Down Pipes,
Y-pipe
cat back whether catted or not is up to your emissions requirements.
and samco hoses or hard pipes for the intercooler hose replacement.
try to get 80mm+ exhautst to let the turbo backs spool better to increase response

you should be quite pleased with the response.

If you want more power after that, then you're looking at injectors, intake and intercoolers


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

You could also do alot better than HKS tbh

Midori etc do some very nice uprated parts like the outlets and such like


----------



## Lutfalla R35 (Nov 23, 2009)

robsm said:


> I don't know, ask [email protected]
> 
> The HKS kit will be a lot more, install will for sure if you have to fit actuators.


+1 .. contact Ben and he will sort u out


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

paparazzi said:


> Enshiu, IMHO the GT570 and GT600 kits are rather obsolete now. the COBB offers a much more elegant solution to boost control than the EVC (which comes with the HKS kits) and allows the ability for boost to be gear dependent, rpm and throttle position dependent (HKS only offers the latter 2)
> 
> Additionally reinforced actuators are no longer necessary and only complicate the tuning process.
> 
> ...


Thank you all for your help.

what is EVC?

Does anyone has a cobb(used so I can tune the car with maps)?

I think it must be catted as the car will be on the continent over 1.5 years and they require me to have 0.3% CO.

How far did somebody push his car with cat?

Saw at Nagtroc that they have 575hp with emission pass test.

without cat should be fine but not with emission requirements.


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

I have the GTC 650R set up and I'm very, very pleased.

I did it in stages though, starting with a y-pipe, then the Titan, then downpipes, then the intakes and injectors. At each stage I was pleased with the result.

You could run the above set up, but just use catted downpipes.

GTC


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Elliott_GTR said:


> I have the GTC 650R set up and I'm very, very pleased.
> 
> I did it in stages though, starting with a y-pipe, then the Titan, then downpipes, then the intakes and injectors. At each stage I was pleased with the result.
> 
> ...


how much would I get out of my car at peak?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I would personally go for the alpha 6 package from AMS


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Nigel-Power said:


> I would personally go for the alpha 6 package from AMS


You're kidding right? By the time you ship that to the UK it'll be twice the price of GTC alternative for what essentially is just a heavy stainless steel exhaust, COBB and some filters.

It's a nice exhaust, but you'd have to be pretty stupid to buy that over what GTC has to offer.

:flame:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

robsm said:


> You're kidding right? By the time you ship that to the UK it'll be twice the price of GTC alternative for what essentially is just a heavy stainless steel exhaust, COBB and some filters.
> 
> It's a nice exhaust, but you'd have to be pretty stupid to buy that over what GTC has to offer.
> 
> :flame:


So you are telling me you aint stupid then? cos you have chosen GTC products over AMS ??? alright mate fair play to ya. 
Plus I'm sure you have just inlfated the shipping cost a bit.


----------



## jackg (Feb 1, 2010)

I've got the GTC kit as described and can vouch that it is very good


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

If somebody on the continent has that AMS package for sale I would buy that.


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

AMS is a crap.
Go to Ben @ GTC and you will get very nice package of power at low cost.


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

DD31 said:


> AMS is a crap.
> Go to Ben @ GTC and you will get very nice package of power at low cost.


AMS is crap?..................what a pratt you are!!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

DD31 said:


> AMS is a crap.
> Go to Ben @ GTC and you will get very nice package of power at low cost.


that's the most pathetic comment I have heard ! :chuckle: alright I'm speechless, better not even explain anything :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm not against the AMS kits at all, they've more than proven themselves, then so have GTC/SVM. GTC offers a more comprehensive and better value solution in the UK, why bother importing?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

robsm said:


> I'm not against the AMS kits at all, they've more than proven themselves, then so have GTC/SVM. GTC offers a more comprehensive and better value solution in the UK, why bother importing?


Goodmorning, thank you for your reply.

Do we have a AMS reseller in the U.K.?

Or are there resellers on the continent?

Maybe this one to forget the import issue with these packages?
E.C.C. (AMS MASTER DEALER)
Unit 50D
Enterprise Creasent
Ballinderry Road Lisburn
Co. Down
Northern Ireland
BT282BP
Phone: 0044 (0) 2892 666555


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Thanks for the GTC support guys means alot.


Comparing parts is hard, as a number of exhausts, y-pipes are extremely similar. same modified oem turbo's for 700+ same procress is used by a number of guys. No known companies are crap.

But agree with papa, some of the hks parts in their 570 kit are old skool. Their fuel cpu needs to splice into your oem ecu and clips/fools the ecu, no where near as elegant as the AccessPORT. Similar no need for expensive EVC as the oem ecu can easily control boost via Thistle's fantastic new boost logic control. Its now been well proven that aftermarket actuators on oem turbo are labour intensive (8 hours + fitting), pointless and even dangerous stressing turbo too much and generating tons of heat.

We've mapped HKS 860cc injectors and they are very latent and behave like 800cc, don't like them prefer ID1000cc's.


As Ell said try in stages you might be more than happy with 550hp via simple Y-pipe and AccessPORT remap. These two are bread & butter popular and effective £ vs bhp.



As Thistle has mentioned before, his ideal state of tune/modification is simply AccessPORT with everything else oem inc exhaust & Y-pipe.


My personal favourite on my R35 as a road car is AccessPORT, 90mm Titan & downpipes as around 570hp is enough for me and i love the sound. I wouldn't want to loose the fantastic oem turbo response that a GT30+ would loose.

But then there are guys like kev & Alex who won't settle for anything less than 1100hp. We're all different

Where possible, what i would say is if your in UK, try to support UK companies you get the support & law etc.. here. If you buy overseas can be risky, some other region GTR parts will not fit/work on EDM for example the hks pretzel exhaust will only fit the EDM/ UK model if remove the foglight & tow eye.

IMO stick with oem bov


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Thanks for the GTC support guys means alot.
> 
> 
> Comparing parts is hard, as a number of exhausts, y-pipes are extremely similar. same modified oem turbo's for 700+ same procress is used by a number of guys. No known companies are crap.
> ...


Thank you for your reply ben,

How much is your GTC650 package?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

robsm said:


> I'm not against the AMS kits at all, they've more than proven themselves, then so have GTC/SVM. GTC offers a more comprehensive and better value solution in the UK, why bother importing?


So you are saying just because we have Abbey motorsport round the corner we should never import anything not even from HKS or Greddy and other prestigeous manufacturers alike from Japan or elsewhere? GTR's have always been imports and so have been their tunning parts as far as I know. In addition in all honesty the UK manufacturers have always been lazy and expensive and not value for money if you ask me (not pointing a finger at any UK tuner btw) but, I personally do think that, though I do support them all the way in the likes of GTC for example, of whom I have purchased products many times. But then again it's a matter of choice, nevertheless bothering to import in the GTR tunning scene has never been a problem for any, nor it will be in the future


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Nigel-Power said:


> So you are saying just because we have Abbey motorsport round the corner we should never import anything not even from HKS or Greddy and other prestigeous manufacturers alike from Japan or elsewhere? GTR's have always been imports and so have been their tunning parts as far as I know. In addition in all honesty the UK manufacturers have always been lazy and expensive and not value for money if you ask me (not pointing a finger at any UK tuner btw) but, I personally do think that, though I do support them all the way in the likes of GTC for example, of whom I have purchased products many times. But then again it's a matter of choice, nevertheless bothering to import in the GTR tunning scene has never been a problem for any, nor it will be in the future


as an enthusiast i see where your coming from. hks europe just announced they have put their prices up again in dec 2010 due to exchange rate, and importing saves vat. UK traders bit thin on the ground for that reason these days.

Like most things there's good & bad, i believe we have some good UK manufacture partners (uk made marston intercooler core being one). Although yes alot of companies are moving away from UK made  even some F1 operations moving from UK Motorsport gateway Northampton/Norfolk to Asia...


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Where possible, what i would say is if your in UK, try to support UK companies you get the support & law etc.. here.


+1 and you'll also be pumping money into the UK economy rather than elsewhere.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Nigel-Power said:


> So you are saying just because we have Abbey motorsport round the corner we should never import anything not even from HKS or Greddy and other prestigeous manufacturers alike from Japan or elsewhere? GTR's have always been imports and so have been their tunning parts as far as I know. In addition in all honesty the UK manufacturers have always been lazy and expensive and not value for money if you ask me (not pointing a finger at any UK tuner btw) but, I personally do think that, though I do support them all the way in the likes of GTC for example, of whom I have purchased products many times. But then again it's a matter of choice, nevertheless bothering to import in the GTR tunning scene has never been a problem for any, nor it will be in the future


I didn't say we should never import, I was referring to this particular instance when all you're importing is a stainless steel exhaust.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

So GTC is selling a titanium exhaust or am I confused?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

enshiu said:


> So GTC is selling a titanium exhaust or am I confused?


yes.

the guys are debating whether to import hks/greddy stuff from japan


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> yes.
> 
> the guys are debating whether to import hks/greddy stuff from japan


benji how much is your GTC-650R package?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

enshiu said:


> benji how much is your GTC-650R package?


resonated steel Y-pipe £300
NIS005 AccessPORT £650

= circa 550 (depending on dyno)

+

Downpipes £400

= circa 570-600 

+

1000cc injectors £500
76mm gtc intake £400

= circa 620+ @ 1.3 bar


This is limit of oem turbo capacity & safety of oem rods



Over 650 becomes v expensive- bigger turbo, rods, pistons, gearbox mods....


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

£2250 for the total package incl. COBB?

the NIS Accessport is the same thing aa the COBB right?


----------



## paparazzi (Oct 10, 2009)

yes AP is same as COBB.

Go with Ben and GTC mate. It's a no brainer IMHO

I had my Mine's Spec X 6 GTR tuned by him and I've never looked back since. Was much more driveable than the Mine's because of the boost control and felt alot stonger due to the custom mapping for my mods.

Most critically they will not overtune your car. They're very responsible tuners.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

do I need to upgrade fuel pump?


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

No.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks all for your reply, how much is gtc back exhaust?


----------

